

Apple's iPhone is Not storing your accurate location, and Not storing history - toffer
http://geothought.blogspot.com/2011/04/scoop-apples-iphone-is-not-storing-your.html

======
__david__
I'm not sure how it's not storing history. I ran the app and it showed in
timelapse how I'd traveled around, including a recent trip to Oklahoma. How on
earth is that _not_ storing history?

As to the accuracy, I don't know where the author lives, but my town must have
pretty dense cell towers as it pretty accurately pinpointed my house and the
streets I drive regularly.

I think the actual important question here is whether it's an invasion of
privacy or not. At this point from the articles I've read it looks like the
data is cache data that isn't transmitted back to the phone company and not
available to random apps.

That said, I'm still happy this is receiving attention because if the phone
can store this kind of info, you _know_ the phone companies are logging this
info as well. _That_ is the real thing people need to worry about.

------
headShrinker
Apple publicly responds to iPhone tracking allegations. <http://nkdv.co/1k>

~~~
allenbrunson
real url:

[http://news.nucleusdevelopment.com/2011/04/22/apple-
publicly...](http://news.nucleusdevelopment.com/2011/04/22/apple-publicly-
responds-to-iphone-tracking-allegations/)

... and the article is not what it claims to be. this is a recounting of a
statement made by apple quite some time ago.

~~~
headShrinker
Statements which directly answers all of the hypothesis in this and all the
other BS posts:

"Apple does collect anonymous location data from iPhones in an effort to
improve its own database of cell tower and WiFi hotspot locations. Devices
running iOS versions older than 3.2 still rely on the databases from Google
and Skyhook for these locations; these two companies are the “partners” with
whom Apple shares data to determine the location of iPhones, iPod touches,
iPads, Macs running Snow Leopard (which has a systemwide CoreLocation API),
and Windows machines running Safari 5 (which uses the HTML5 location APIs)."

~~~
allenbrunson
you don't seem to have understood my objections.

First, HN frowns on link shorteners. We want to see where we are going before
we click. I notice you submitted that same link, a few days earlier. If you
try that very many times, that link shortening service will make it onto PG's
radar, and it will be banned.

Second, we also don't like deceptive, linkbait titles. You are implying that
Apple _recently_ answered this most recent round of allegations. They in fact
did not. Their earlier response was indeed relevant to this case, for sure. So
just _say_ that! Implying that you've got a scoop that nobody else has, in an
effort to get clicks, is not cool.

~~~
headShrinker
Fair enough. I honestly didn't know about the shortener issue. It does make
sense.

As far as the other issue... I am not interested in speculation about whether
someone thinks company(a) is or isn't 'evil'. I want to know what they are
doing. Then I will decide what their morality is. Everyone here is just
glossing over the 'facts'. With sensational headlines like "Apple IS tracking
you", "Apple ISN'T tracking you", etc... All complete speculation and BS,
because they honestly don't know. Which is fine if the company hasn't already
been forthcoming about the 'facts'. Well, this article answers all the
speculation. I understand you think it's misleading because Apple spoke on
this topic 9 months ago. YOU'RE LATE, and that is the point of the article.
Apple did respond to these allegations, the first time they came up, and you
and everyone else seems to have forgotten. However, I will heed your advice in
the future and I appreciate you bringing it to my attention. I hope you will
acknowledge that this latest round of alzheimer's outrage fostered by the
likes of CNN and FOX as well as HN, Reddit, and Digg. We are smarter than
that. Hackers aren't supposed to buy into propaganda and false outrage.

